# Peppermint tea, is it safe??



## Crazychickenlady (Feb 16, 2013)

I have IBS, and its the only thing that helps... I've heard mixed reviews on its safety... Please help


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Fine to take if you want to.


----------

